# Lionel Super O Track Questions



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi and thanks again to all on here that have been helping me learn about O scale training.
I ran across a good deal on some super O track on ebay and have bought 24 each of curved and straight pcs. I'm planning on expanding my layout (after I've learned what I'm doing) to a 6X12 board. I was thinking of running an outside loop with 2 turnouts per side for my bigger loco's that won't run on my inside O27 track very well. I have a couple really old contacts that I think will work with super O but I'm not sure what switches to use. Is the old Lionel switches the only ones that will work with track?

Thanks Mike


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pretty much you will have to go with super-O switches. Obtaining super O switches can be a problem as good working pairs are getting harder to come by. There are conversion pins to connect O or O27 track to super O but that defeats the purpose.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

areizman said:


> Pretty much you will have to go with super-O switches. Obtaining super O switches can be a problem as good working pairs are getting harder to come by. There are conversion pins to connect O or O27 track to super O but that defeats the purpose.


Your right. I've seen a few on ebay for $100 and up per set. I like the looks of this track but might have to switch to Gargraves. Do you know if Gargrave switches will work with Super O track?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I think I have a power section and an uncoupler somewhere. If you want them there yours for the shipping. Don


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Gargraves is good track but you will find the switches are still expensive. I personally like the look of traditional super O. If you are building a collectors postwar layout having a loop of Super O adds to the period setting. You may have to just bite off the expense and purchase a pair of switches. It's not going to cost you much more than another track systems switches.

On the other hand if this is a model railroad layout you would be better served with a contemporary track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Again, I suggest you NOT invest in Super O track, you're just asking for trouble getting the pieces and switches you want.

If you really want that look, Gargraves track with Ross switches is a very reliable combination, that's the choice of many folks going for the most realistic looking and still very reliable RR.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> I think I have a power section and an uncoupler somewhere. If you want them there yours for the shipping. Don



Thanks Don, that sounds great. If you message me I'll send you my email and I can paypal you the money for them and the shipping cost. I've already purchased the track (24 pcs of straight & 24 curves and will purchase the switches later this week. I really like the look of this track and need something to run my 2020 on. And I think that track will suit it good. I believe they are from the same era.

Mike


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

areizman said:


> Gargraves is good track but you will find the switches are still expensive. I personally like the look of traditional super O. If you are building a collectors postwar layout having a loop of Super O adds to the period setting. You may have to just bite off the expense and purchase a pair of switches. It's not going to cost you much more than another track systems switches.
> 
> On the other hand if this is a model railroad layout you would be better served with a contemporary track.


I agree with you on the track looks. thats why I already purchased the track. I desided to go with just one set of switches (one per side) and keep it simple. My 2020 will look great running on this track. I'll purchase the switches soon as I see a good deal on ebay.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Again, I suggest you NOT invest in Super O track, you're just asking for trouble getting the pieces and switches you want.
> 
> If you really want that look, Gargraves track with Ross switches is a very reliable combination, that's the choice of many folks going for the most realistic looking and still very reliable RR.


John I already purchased the track and will wait till a good deal comes along for 2 of the switches. I like the looks of this track and the lots I bought look to be in great shape. This will be a loop for my 2020 to run on. I believe this track is from the same era as my 2020. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Mike; I sent you a PM (private message) Don


----------



## Blackout (Jul 23, 2013)

Super O is nice looking track for sure. If you are handy with silver solder, it seems like you could adapt any track to track or track to switch. Any height difference is easy to fix with shims. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Well the track came yesterday and I love it. Its solid and retro. My 2020 looks great on it. All I need now is a 112 set and I'm good to go.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, it's too bad Super O didn't catch on in the 1960s. It was just ahead of its time.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Super o track is nice looking. The connectors are expensive though. Good luck and post pictures when done.


----------



## jwse30 (Jun 30, 2012)

I know the 112s are expensive (and I heard that you want the 112r instead of the 112, as they are more reliable), but the manual ones are dirt cheap. I think I paid around $10 each for mine. As an added bonus, they cut power to the side that the rails aren't lined up with. If you can set up your layout where the switches are close to the edge, this may be the way to go. 


Hope this helps,

J White


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Super O track people are a dedicated bunch. They may still have a site so try and Google one up.
That is what they want and they get it.

My brother has some stashed away, some day I may expand the collection.


----------



## jwse30 (Jun 30, 2012)

There is a Yahoo email group focusing on Super O track. There's a wealth of info there including how to make different radius curves and how to adapt the track to work with other switches.

The moderator also sells all the parts and pieces at a reasonable price (in my opinion)

J White


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

jwse30 said:


> There is a Yahoo email group focusing on Super O track. There's a wealth of info there including how to make different radius curves and how to adapt the track to work with other switches.
> 
> The moderator also sells all the parts and pieces at a reasonable price (in my opinion)
> 
> J White


Yup I just joined that group yesterday. Got my 112 switch working yesterday also. Just testing right now but when I lay this track for real its going to look great. Even looks good on my osb board already lol Happy Happy Happy


----------

